# Mazi out to play.



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I let Maz out to play today. He is a good boy and sticks around.










Then Maz decided to do his impersonation of a park horse. 









His cute little monkey face.


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

Must be the day for having goats out. I took six of ours for a mile walk today. I walk they follow.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Maz is handsome.........  :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

he's pretty, i like his eyes too. 

he's ND right?


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice looking fella! I love to take my favorite ND doe out for a walk in the woods, she just follows along. ( especially if I have a pocket full of grain :ROFL: )


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks 

Yes he is a ND, Little Tot's Estate. I am not so in to blue eye, but I do have to admit I like his.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Pretty boy!  I have some pygmies that have Little Tot's Estate lines.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

With that face, the girls can't say "no." What an expression!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I love his face! I can't wait to clip him this spring, if it ever warms up. He looks like a scruffy brush goat in that 1st pic.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

He dose remind me of the monkey king in I think chinese mythology. He is michevous??


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

what coloring does he have under his winter coat?


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Yes, he can be mischievous, but actually he is an extremely sweet boy.

His papers call him a brown chamoisee with white.


----------

